# Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea.



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Making a new sub box for my GTI.*

*Much more current info and more pictures near the end of page two*
I am tired of the sub box in my GTI. I am going to change it. 
What I have so far is:
:::Warning, very ugly fast made model:::








Setup:
JL 1000/1 on the top shelf
JL 300/2 on the second from the top shelf
JL 250/1 on the third from the top shelf
Front components and sub crossover on bottom shelf
The 12w7 is on the left in a sealed box, and the 8w7 is on the right. I haven't decided between a sealed or ported box for it.
I am looking for any other ideas, but that has been stuck in my head for a while. If you have any comments, those are welcome as well.
I like a good quality, but I am no SQ competitor....
If I port the 8, should I have the port fire in the same direction as the sub, or up (like in my model)? Should I face the subs in different directions; the 12 facing forward and the 8 facing up?
What I had:








Thanks.



_Modified by JDriver1.8t at 5:15 PM 1-22-2007_


----------



## vedubau (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (JDriver1.8t)*

definitely has some possibilities. The only thing is, your three amps are three different lengths. How do you think that would look on the shelves? You might try the two enclosures in a sort-of pyramid shape, so inside enclosure walls are sloped so the shelves are about the right length for each amp.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (vedubau)*

250/1 = 10.25 in. x 9.25 in. x 2.36 in
300/2 = 13.40 in. x 9.25 in. x 2.36 in
1000/1= 19.70 in. x 9.25 in. x 2.36 in. 

The idea is to have the walls tucked right up against the sides of the 1000/1. Then there would only be 4.5'' on either side of the 250/1. I though about the slanted mount of the sub face (I like the idea) but the trunk doesn't allow it easily, as the subs are very deep for their size. As it is, the fit is going to be very, very tight.
12'' sub+ 20'' amp+ 8'' sub = 40''
The trunk is only 40'' wide.


----------



## ThaWeezord (Feb 16, 2004)

ported ported ported.
i've had W7's and they sounded best ported. 
i like your new design, the old one is weak IMO.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (ThaWeezord)*

The old one allowed for 60% of my "trunk" space to be used, and the fold down seat to be fully operational and usable. This design is going to get rid of the spare (because it will be impossible to get to) and leave no "trunk" spave. I am happy with the old box, but tired of it, and I have more to install.
I know w7 like to be ported, but I worry about size costraints of the box. I need to jump into AutoCad or Solidworks and make this box, and determine what volumes are feasable.
If I port the 8, should I have the port fire in the same direction as the sub, or up (like in my model)? Should I face the subs in different directions; the 12 facing forward and the 8 facing?
I know 4 guage would be a limiting factor here, is it the consensus that I should upgrade to 2 or 0/1 power and ground?

Thanks for the responses so far.


_Modified by JDriver1.8t at 2:02 AM 8-4-2006_


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

If you do that, I would put the smallest amp on the top.
I'm surprised you aren't getting any cancelation or phasing issues with two different sized subs. If you port the 8, I'd imagine any phasing/cancelation would get worse.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (JDriver1.8t)*

Nathan, it's not that 8's are a waste of money. They just serve a different application than most "subwoofers".
A couple of things to remember, 
1) unless it's designed to play midbass, it shouldn't be used as a midbass. Most subs are muddy or just crappy sounding above 100hz. Midbass can extend through 500hz.
2) midbass speakers are ment to be up front with the rest of your front stage. Putting them in the rear, even forward firing, can have serious detremental effects to your soundstage.
JDriver1.8t, I forgot to add, I would upgrade to 1/0. You'll want to do one run per side, one for + and one for -. If you do the big 3, you can run the + wire from the alternator post on the passenger side straight back.


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (pwnt by pat)*

in case he doesnt reply back for awhile, i have asked all this before.
sharp crossovers with the 8 doing from 60 to like 200 IIRC, and the 12 doing 20-60. no cancellation to speak of because of such sharp slopes.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (afinley)*

Wow, I wouldn't run that 8 more than 100-110....
You know if he's running 24db or greater slopes?


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (pwnt by pat)*

i hate to say it, but you can use search. it was something he said in a post once. couldnt think of what the search string should be...


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (afinley)*

figured it'd be quicker to ask you since you said you already asked him that.


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (pwnt by pat)*

yeah but my memory is failing...


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (afinley)*

Yeah, the 8 is on an independant crossover. It plays from 60 Hz to 140 Hz. The 12 plays from 20-60 Hz. They are both on a 24 dB slope. 
This was in order to keep the upper bass range filled with the 8, and the components I now have. Then when the bass gets in the real low range, I can blow the bottom out of it if I desire.
I have no experience running 0/1 guage wire. How difficult is it? Does it still fit under the door sills?
What would be the best orientation for the 8? Facing the hatch, or facing up? Any more advice on porting the 8 vs. sealed?
I am toying with making the box with a motorized valve to cover a port and try a dual function box.
If you have any more questions, feel free to ask.
Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## DJKeebler (Dec 6, 2001)

Since you already know you are going to be giving up most of your trunk space and the spare tire, why not just build the enclosure into the tire well? That way you can use the available space more effectively. 
Just curious as to what kind of components you are running up front? With all that power going to the low end, you'd have to have some good mids/highs to balance things out.
NM, I see the ADS listed in your sig. Good setup! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (DJKeebler)*

I have no experience running 0/1 guage wire. How difficult is it? Does it still fit under the door sills?
What would be the best orientation for the 8? Facing the hatch, or facing up? Any more advice on porting the 8 vs. sealed?
I am toying with making the box with a motorized valve to cover a port and try a dual function box.
Any answers for these? Thanks.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

Hey, got your IM - and forgot about this thread








1/0 isnt' hard to run at all - it follows alone the door sills perfectly (underneath the lip with the rest of the oe wiring. It fits under the bar that covers the drivers seat wires. It fits perfectly in the c of the seat belt bolt. It also snakes up the rear tire well with ease.
As to the facing of the 8, I would rear-fire it just for looks. It (shouldn't) make much of a difference between up and rear firing. Plus, I'd do it just to match with the 12w7. I'm not sure what kind of interference you'll have with the 12w7, though. Nothing playing with the crossovers can't fix, I'm sure.
Better than a motorized valve is just a port plug: a piece of wood that can be changed to eather seal off or open the port. The only problem is ported boxes requirements are usually a bit larger than sealed, and if you sealed the box, the port volume just adds to the box volume, making it bigger.
Finally, if you port the 8, unless you make it into a wave guide, you might run into phasing and intereference issues with the port waves.

also, If I were building this







I would put the smallest amp on top and angle them so the front (facing the hatch door) is pointing downward.


----------



## coffeeaddict (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (JDriver1.8t)*

without changing the subs-on-the-sides-amps-in-the-middle quality...what about something like this?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

problem with that is the subs will be firing directly into the walls of the hatch.


----------



## coffeeaddict (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

i've never had subs that fire like that, but folks fire'em downward into the spare tire well, etc...what is the difference between that and a) how they are, and b) firing into the hatch door?


_Modified by coffeeaddict at 1:07 AM 10-11-2006_


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (coffeeaddict)*

With the tail of the magnet sticking into the air? That's the exact same as mounting them "normal", The soundwave comes from the front and back of the woofer. If you're firing directly into the wall then you're just asking for trouble.


----------



## coffeeaddict (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

resonant freq troubles? or rattle troubles?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

Problem with the currentdesign, no matter how I work it, there is NOT enough room to mount the 1000/1 horizontally between the two boxes. The best design I come up with is 17.5" between boxes and the amp is 19.7" wide...

We CAN do the amps mounted like in the pics posted above. Or I can do some fiberglassing.

_Modified by pwnt by pat at 1:20 AM 10-11-2006_
The fact that there isn't any room between the woofer and the wall of the hatch. The sub just can't be fired into a wall like that.


_Modified by pwnt by pat at 1:48 AM 10-11-2006_


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

how's this look? obviously not to scale








I can fiberglass the subs or just flat up bolt them on - should be enough room with the angles I have worked out - if not, I can play with 'em some more - got some more math to do.

_Modified by pwnt by pat at 1:52 AM 10-11-2006_
not going to work, the magnets are just too big. gotta think up another box, mate. Even firing towards each other won't work, mounting depth is too great.


_Modified by pwnt by pat at 2:09 AM 10-11-2006_


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

That design may work if the subs were angled less. The intent is to be able to no see anything from the outside when closed. The current design will be hidden by the hatch shelf.
Let me throw a design together and see what you think.
I was planning on haveing the box for the 12w7 exactly 12'' wide (or whatever the subs actual width is. The 8w7 would be exactly 8'' wide (or whatever the subs actual width is). That leaves 20'' in the middle, or just enough for the 1000/1.

_Modified by JDriver1.8t at 7:32 AM 10-11-2006_


_Modified by JDriver1.8t at 7:33 AM 10-11-2006_


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (JDriver1.8t)*

my current box now is 40" wide and with carpeting, it's really a struggle to get it in there. I remeasured last night and at the minimum lengh, it was about 38.75. I will remeasure tonight, though. I was using 38.5 for my calcualtions, to accomidate for carpeting.
edit: 38.5, not 37.5"


_Modified by pwnt by pat at 5:11 PM 10-11-2006_


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (pwnt by pat)*

Hey, pwnt by pat. How about this?
You are probably right. I did a very quick measuring job.


----------



## IM VR6in (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (JDriver1.8t)*









i like this... but make sure u get the correct volume...


----------



## IM VR6in (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (IM VR6in)*

okay, i just made this.. this would be a cool idea, 
havnt loaded it.. so i dont know how big/small its gonna look








with plexiglass over the amps...










_Modified by IM VR6in at 9:56 PM 10-11-2006_


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (IM VR6in)*

^There is no way that would fit at all. I don't drive an Expedition here, I drive a GTI. Also, that doesn't account for the three crossovers that need to be mounted as well.
The 12 is looking for 1.5 cu.ft and the 8 is looking for 1 cu.ft.
MS Paint for the Win. Here is my new design. Ignore the 'wires'.
Pwnt by Pat: How does this look to you?








Spec sheets for those who care.
12w7-http://mobile.jlaudio.com/products_subs.php?series_id=9
8w7- http://mobile.jlaudio.com/prod..._id=1
1000/1- http://mobile.jlaudio.com/prod...d=221
300/2- http://mobile.jlaudio.com/prod...d=253
250/1- http://mobile.jlaudio.com/prod...d=251
ADS Components- http://www.adst.com/products/m...s.asp
Rockford Fosgate 1 farad cap.
I don't have the sub crossover info available right now.


_Modified by JDriver1.8t at 7:46 PM 10-11-2006_


----------



## IM VR6in (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (JDriver1.8t)*

haha expedition.. .. i know.. but still would look sweet..


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (IM VR6in)*

I'm running into a SERIOUS problem. In order to get the 8" in a 1cu ft box, the box has to be 11.5" wide (with a 12.5" wide section for the 12 - leaving just 10.25 for the 250/1) but has to be 19" high, that's the maximum hight of either enclosure, and this is accounting for the seat wedge, too. It's just tooo big. I can bring the front of the box out further, however, there isn't a lot of room in our trunks, so I'm not sure how far out I can bring it. I'm sitting here showered, so if you can get me the MAX dimension of the bottom of the seats to the (closest part) of the hatch trim pannel (near the latch), I would appreciate it.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (pwnt by pat)*

What does work out is this:
The 8's box height can be reduced to 14 7/8" if the total length from bottom of the seats to the front of the box is 20.75". I _think_ there is about anothr 7-8" of forward play available, but I'm not 100%. Something just strikes familiar to me about the max length of the top section (hatch pannel area) being 19.5" MAX (like all the way to the hatch door.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (pwnt by pat)*

The depth of the trunk is 31''. My plan has the sub box 2-3'' from the hatch all the way to the seat.


_Modified by JDriver1.8t at 8:31 PM 10-11-2006_


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (JDriver1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDriver1.8t* »_The depth of the trunk is 31''. My plan has the sub box 2-3'' from the hatch all the way to the seat.

_Modified by JDriver1.8t at 8:31 PM 10-11-2006_

I have the dimensions, uploading now.

edit:








The 12 sits in a 1.49679 ft^3 while the 8 is in a .0.9991 ft^3 not taking into consideration sub displacement. The dimensions are worked out with sub displacement included. There is enough room between the boxes to mount the 250/1 and 350/2. The crossovers may fit down there, they may have to be mounted somewhere else, like on the same shelf as the 250/1. The amps can be angled or flat, your choice. 
All of this and you STILL get a couple inches of trunk space.
I'm happy with this if you are.



_Modified by pwnt by pat at 12:06 AM 10-12-2006_


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (pwnt by pat)*

Let me build this in a cad program and I will get back to you. It looks good though. I will have this done by Friday night and will post back here and send you another PM.
One change though. Can we make the middle width 14.5'' instead of 13.5'', make the right side 11.5'' instead of 12.5'', and maybe add 1.5''(whatever needed to keep the volume near the same) in height to the right side?
Is this box going to slide straight into the trunk, or is it going to need to be finagled in? Would a modular assembly style make this easier?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (JDriver1.8t)*

Modular assembly would make it MUCH easier. If at least the racks weren't modular, then you wouldn't be able to fit the amps in.
Here's the new dimensions. Looks like I did my trig wrong in the last example, as it would have come out too big by a couple tenths of a ft^3.








The 8 now sits in a 1.00147 ft^3 enclosure







.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (pwnt by pat)*

Looks good. I will post up a file on friday.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (JDriver1.8t)*

So, I just spent $220 on wiring, distro blocks, fuses, and a few other parts.
Cutting starts on Sunday.


_Modified by JDriver1.8t at 7:43 PM 10-24-2006_


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (JDriver1.8t)*

So, I started construction today. Turns out the shelves are going to be flush with the front. There isn't enough depth to have the shelves come foreward with each one. Here are some preliminary pictures.

























Here is the shop that I work in.
























Also, I needed to do this today to releive some stress. I caught my TT Maxima on fire yesterday while doing a fuel injector upgrade.







It is ok, but now I need to get new injectors to drive the car.


















_Modified by JDriver1.8t at 7:12 PM 10-29-2006_


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

nice workshop... sure as hell beats my garage


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

I started glueing this week. I need to work out the shelf distances before I attach them. 
Anyone ever carpeted in suede before? Any tips? How about leather?


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

i just did suede for my decklid. it doesn't stretch. at all. I used super 77 on the wood and fabric, and let it stand for a minute before i applied the fabric. i just glued the faces, then did so detail gluing (with a spray can) for the edges, as i folded it over and stapled it to the bottom. Worked like a charm.


----------



## VR6 Jetta 96 (Mar 11, 2006)

yea suede is horrible to work with. leather, no better...
SOME vinyl is pretty decent to work with....head out to a fabric store and just try some stuff...bigger ones will have TONS of fabrics to test and see what you may like, and what you may be able to use. 
f you like the suede idea, may i suggest just cutting and gluing onto each panel, and then make some sort of small corner bead for all the edges. either wood, aluminum, something. 

if that idea tickles your fancy, i work for a glass company and we do architectural aluminum storefronts....i can look and see what i have for scrap metal hanging around. most of it would be white, bronzo, or clear anodized (which apprears a satin silver finish...very nice). if you give me some rough edge dimensions i could rough cut a bunch of scrap for you. just paypal me some money to ship a bunch off to you (and a little for my time







) and ill get you a bunch of it.

if you are interested in going the cornerbead route i can get some pics of what different materials i have that would work for you.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (VR6 Jetta 96)*

I am pretty set on suede or vynil. I am going to check with and upholstery shop to see what they would charge to wrap it for me.
Depending on cost I may try and do it myself. 
I went to the fabric store already (Joannes) and looked at a bunch of stuff. I found black real leather, black suede, and black pleather.
The Leather looks a lot better than the pleather, even though they both look decent.
Jetta 96- Thanks for the offer on the aluminum, and I may take you up on that later, but it isn't what I am looking for for this box. If I were to do that, I would cut it to fit, TIG it, and then powder coat the whole cage.
Thanks for the input so far.


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

there is a fabric place up on capital. _way_ up on capital, that has alot of suede/leather/pleathers. way more than joann's, and prices are better, too. If you want to go up some time, PM me, and we can set up a time. I think i am gonna add another 12, so i need more material.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (afinley)*

I'll call you Afinley. How does Sunday look for you?


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

Fine for me, but the store is closed on Sundays


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (afinley)*

I finished construction, and mocked everything up.
Once I started putting it together I got a pleasant surprise. There is enough room to step the shelves.
I will try and glue it all together over the next couple of days.
Then it is off to get covered in the nicest pleather I can find.
























The kenwood amp in the middle is going to be the 300/2. I just needed something there to fill the whole while looking at it.
There will also be a JL e2150 for the rear speakers.
My work space this time:









Comments are welcome.















The *retail* value of the equipment going in this box is $3500.








You can see what will be taking up my trunk space till then here:
Elemental Designs 15'' with dual bandpass box.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3033976
_Modified by JDriver1.8t at 4:57 PM 1-22-2007_


_Modified by JDriver1.8t at 5:35 PM 1-22-2007_


----------



## NesQuik (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

Looking great man, i love the style.. are you going to switch the boxes when you get bored with the jl to the 15"? 
Cant wait to hear it... going to the feb fling?


_Modified by NesQuik at 10:35 AM 1-26-2007_


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (NesQuik)*

Haha, no. 
The 15'' is going to be used till my JL stuff gets finished.
Then I sell the 15'', and run the JL stuff for ever.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

Some more updates...
Assembling parts








More parts








The Hardware


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

I just bought the Alpine IWA-W200 today, an ipod cable, 2 channel RCA, and 4 channel RCAs.
Afinely: I got all this at the store on Capitol with the Alpine sign. The funny part is, an old friend of mine works there, so I got a bit of a discount. About 12%.
I also bought a Pac Tr-7, which automatically bypasses the video pulsed brake switch when the car is turned on.
The only part I have left to buy is the wiring harness for the car.




_Modified by JDriver1.8t at 10:44 PM 2-2-2007_


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

told you it was a good store! i got my first amp there when i was 16, RF punch 360a2
edit, for your harness, try the best buy at crabtree. one of the installers there is a VW guy, so youve got a chance of a discount there too. call me if youre going, i need an antenna adapter, and its at the bottom of my street pretty much.


_Modified by afinley at 5:42 PM 2-2-2007_


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (afinley)*

How does thursday evening sound to you?


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

oh im gonna go sometime this weekend so i can get my dash apart and hook up my third set of RCAs back there, and while im in there i figure ill finally hook up my antenna. im debating getting sirius for it at the same time (alpine has the box)


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (afinley)*

It all starts tomorrow.


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

call me. ive got my gloves and hat ready to go. i usually get out of work a bit after 5


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (afinley)*

T - 5 hours.
I start with picking up the sub box and amp rack, freshly wrapped in the finest pleather. Then I head to the first audio store and pick up the head unit (IWA-W200). After that, I head to the second store and pick up a set of Alpine Type-R 6.5'' coax for the rear speakers.
Then off to Home depot to grab some last minute harware.
Then the real fun begins.
1. Install the subs into the boxes.
2. Attach amps to wrack.
3. Remove old HU.
4. Run new wires.
5. Install new HU.
6. Install subs and amps in car.
7. Set the gains on 4 amps.
8. Set Xover points on amps and Xovers.
9. Check all accessories.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

So, it wasn't finish by my personal deadline. I didn't go to the car show due to this.
Here are some pictures.
Test Fitting








Then I got it back from being covered.








The parts
















The back of the HU








Oh nooo. A cap.








Assembled
























Running power wire
















The installed box.








My work site at 1am








My fearless helpers: Afinely, and his friend Victoria.









That is all for now. All the interior needs to be put back in, and the head unit needs to be slid all the way into the cage.
Comments are welcome.


----------



## deadeye (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (pwnt by pat)*

Here is my Sub box..








http://us.ssw.com.au/daniel/Ho....aspx

you like?


----------



## Dillusion (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (deadeye)*

IS your alt a 120 or 90 stock right now? Do you see any headlamp dimming? Did you buy the yellowtop just to be safe? or perposely to prevent dimming of vehicle lights


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (deadeye)*

It's good for a DIY, but I think you spent to much $$ on the project.
I built my previous FG box for about $100.
It is the 120 amp alternator.
I have not turned it on yet, as the install is not complete. I just posted what I have done so far. I have had the yellow top for about a year so far.


_Modified by JDriver1.8t at 7:40 PM 2-10-2007_


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (JDriver1.8t)*

Well, it is installed, and working. I still have some fine tuning to do though. I also need to put the interior back in.
Question:
I have the ADS components hooked up to the 300/2.
That is 150W RMS per side. The tweeters are wailing away, and the woofer is barely making any sounds. Any ideas?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (JDriver1.8t)*

well, it stopped working for about 2 hours today. It took me about half an hour to pinpoint the problem. A bad ground for the head unit was the problem. 
Now I have some bad ground feedback, but nothing I can't fix later.
I love watching a movie in my car. It is awsome.
Question:
I have the ADS components hooked up to the 300/2.
That is 150W RMS per side. The tweeters are wailing away, and the woofer is barely making any sounds. Any ideas?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (JDriver1.8t)*

crossover woofer attenuation
wierd eq setting
cancellation: woofers wired out of phase?

Oh, and looks good from the front. A little different than I would have thought.


_Modified by pwnt by pat at 11:58 PM 2-11-2007_


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (pwnt by pat)*

New problem. 
I was driving down the road and all the speakers cut out, subs included.
The head unit still beeps through the speakers when buttons are pressed.
Any ideas?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (JDriver1.8t)*

bad remote line to the amps, possibly blown if all three amps were taking from the same remote line from the head unit.
Are the amps all at a common ground?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (pwnt by pat)*

The amps are all at a common ground.
All remotes are from a relay that gets signal from the HU.


----------



## NesQuik (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (JDriver1.8t)*

Post a pic of the HU; everything else looks great.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (JDriver1.8t)*

Did you test the lines? check for cut rcas? What head unit were you using again?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (pwnt by pat)*

I am using a Alpine IWA-W200.
Something is wrong with my remote turn on. I'll look further into it tomorrow. I'll check the relay, fuse, and power wire tomorrow.
This is just frustrating.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (JDriver1.8t)*

You could fly me down








How'd you wire the relay up? When I did mine, I did this:
rem from key-in
grnd from factory ground below the hood release lever
pwr from the main relay center - there was an 8 gauge wire running in through the fused pannel above the battery. Terminal 30 or 50 comes to mind, but I don't recall.
My relay only has the four pins, unlike the standard 5-pin bosch relays with 87a.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (pwnt by pat)*

I have the bosch relay with 87a empty.
I could be wrong, but I think it have it this way.
30-Signal from HU
85-Power
86-Ground
87-Signal to amps
The HU sends a signal to the relay, it switches, and sends power to 4 amps and the external Xover. It is a 30A relay


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (JDriver1.8t)*

looks right. 85 and 86 are interchangable. As long as the relay sees voltage across those pins, 87 will close. Perhaps you just have a bum relay, completely a possibility.
Try running 30 to the x75 terminal instead of the head unit remote-on just to test, too.


----------



## craigsaid (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (pwnt by pat)*

Sorry to thread-jack but can pwnt by pat please tell me why capacitors are bad news?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (craigsaid)*

Because 99.9% of people who use them think they're the solution to their dimming problem when really it puts an even larger strain on your electrical system.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (pwnt by pat)*

So, I solved the problem of no speakers. The 0 guage pulled out of the fuse box in the engine bay.
Now, I have a very large hum out of the rear speakers, and my driver tweeter stopped.
Ugh.


----------



## xhavokx (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (JDriver1.8t)*

your relay is still wired up wrong, 85 should go to ground, 86 should go to amp turn on from the deck, 30 should go to a strong 12v source, and 87 should go to your amps. the way you have it wired, the relay is always closed, defeating the purpose entirely.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (xhavokx)*

My relay from radioshack:
30/87 switched power - interchangeable
86/85 power/ground - interchangeable


----------



## xhavokx (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (pwnt by pat)*

he had 87 and 30 as source from deck and out to amps, those are just getting connected when the relay is switched, so its the same as just using the wire straight from the deck to the amps. 
87/30 and 85/86 are interchangeable, unless you are using 87a or have a latching relay with a diode in it.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (xhavokx)*

Ah, my bad. It does say 86 on/off. Stupid little schematic. Disregard my last post.
86/85 switched and ground - interchangable
30/87 power and rem out


----------



## xhavokx (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (pwnt by pat)*

no prob. relays are kinda messed up, they confuse the crap out of you for the longest time, then one day you just get it.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (xhavokx)*

Sorry, but I am right on this one. My amps are not always on. I may have mistated the numbers, but I know I wired it right.
Haven't had a chance to work on my stereo and fix problems. I am in VA right now for a college confernce.


----------



## xhavokx (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (JDriver1.8t)*

the amps wouldn't always be on, the relay would be. It would just be connecting the wire from the back of the radio to the amps. everything will work as if you don't have the relay at all.


----------



## vwguygti98 (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. (JDriver1.8t)*

HERE IS MY SETUP nothing special but very clean


----------



## sonicGLI (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Making a new sub box for my GTI. Looking for comments on idea. (deadeye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deadeye* »_Here is my Sub box..








http://us.ssw.com.au/daniel/Ho....aspx

you like?


_Quote »_EBay (15m mat and 4L resin) = $200
Fiberglas Place (4L resin) = $68








You got seriously ripped off dude. You spent $268 on Fiberglass and Resin alone!?


----------

